
Show HN: Things I love about 9-5 job - annadante
https://www.agrigoryan.me/post/9-5-is-it-that-bad
======
annadante
Should we all go remote? Is 9 - 5 job an evil that makes us all burnt out?
Well yes and no, I don't think so about all companies. Here are some things
that I learned during 5 years of work on a 9-5 job, what I learned from it
that I use in my freelance career.

